# Savage Worlds: Necessary Evil, supervillains vs aliens (Warren, RI)



## BladeMaster0182 (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you tired of playing a hero? Aren't you sick of the constant caring and morality? When a peon cries about how you just killed their child/spouse/sibling/friend/potted plant, don't you just want to punt them into orbit? Of course you do. And who can blame you? Don't you wish there was a way you could be freed from the chains of morality while still receiving the adoration of the masses and the privileges that come with? Welcome to a Necessary Evil, a Savage Worlds setting where the bad guys are the good guys.


During a war with a race of alien invaders, the champions of Earth rose up to defend it. However, the aliens lured all of Earth's superheroes into a horrible trap, leading to the genocide of 99% of Earth's superpowered champions. Four years later, the aliens have settled in and hunt down any metahuman they can find. The only supers left are the last ones you'd expect to defend Earth: super villains! Facing extinction, these super villains, under the leadership of the genius Dr. Destruction, form resistance cells all over the world. They sabotage and undermine the invaders at any cost, turning the malice they once held towards mankind towards their captors.


The first game will be on Saturday May 18th at 6pm at The Game Den. The Game Den is located at 16 Cutler Street, Warren, RI. I have 2-3 slots open right now. Let me know if you're interested!


----------

